# need info about woodcraft pen press



## phillywood (Sep 6, 2010)

Does any one has this pen press? Is it worth the expensive price of it? any better quality press out there. any other alternative to dishing out $50 instead. tomorrow the local has %15 off (like a big deal) I wonder how they come up with these %15 or lesser though, but I need to find out before they close tomorrow. any suggestions welcome. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage.aspx?prodid=9497

So, form 25 posts here we have:
Wood Craft Pen Press
Good------------Bad--------- Use it----- do not use it------ Other pen press Suggestion 
...7.................... 7.................11 ................2..................(3) PSI pen press, ....................................................................................(2) Harbor freight 1/2,1, ....................................................................................and 2 ton arbor press Drill Press
.....................................................................................24" Jorgensen Cabinetmaster
....................................................................................machinist vise,6-7" jaw opening
.....................................................................................Bessey DuoKlamp


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I have one of those gathering dust. I never use it. I mistakenly bought it used from someone I thought was selling a vise. I'm not sure of the price difference but I have been hearing great things from the one at PSI. I have an older version but the newer one is much better.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 6, 2010)

Harbor freight has a 1 ton arbor press that works much better than most pen presses, and I believe it is cheaper.


----------



## concho_joe (Sep 6, 2010)

That is what I use! I have been happy with it.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 6, 2010)

I purchased that when I started in 2008. It is decent and if you buy one, you won't likely have to replace it so if you think about the cost overall it is really not that bad, IMO.

I use it to put together all my pens. @ 15% off it will only run ~ $42.50. 

The arbor press @ Harbor Freight is $45. http://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-arbor-press-3552.html


----------



## knowltoh (Sep 6, 2010)

I have one and the lever has bent.  I expected better for the money.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 6, 2010)

This is the one from PSI - http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PENPRESS4.html

I think it is much better then the one from Woodcraft and it is only $39.95. You might be able to get it cheaper from Amazon. If you go through PSI, try this code - DVD10 to get some money off your order, if it still works.


----------



## wizard (Sep 6, 2010)

Phillip,
I like the Heavy Duty Assembly Pen Press V4 (newer version) from PSI for $39.95 + $8 UPS Shipping.  I have my Woodcraft one sitting around.


----------



## DarnBlankExploded (Sep 6, 2010)

I have one of those and it works pretty well, though the handle leaves something to be desired.  If I could do it over again I'd probably skip it and use my drill press instead.


----------



## Scratch (Sep 6, 2010)

I have on and for regular pens it's ok.
But for Bullet pens It's a piece of junk. Trying to press in the caps to 
bullet pens the ram or piston bent, handle also. It's not made for heavy torquing.
I use a 6" vise instead.


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 6, 2010)

*Pen Press*

Phillip, I have the one from Woodcraft. It works and I have been using it for almost three years. The handle hasn't bent (it would take a lot of pressure to do that), but I don't really like the way it is in two pieces - comes apart too easily. I suppose there are better, but it works.
gordon k.


----------



## Santacraig (Sep 6, 2010)

This is the press that I have, and I have made 50 + pens and never had a problem.


----------



## monophoto (Sep 6, 2010)

When I first started out, I used a ratchet-type bar clamp.  It worked, but the plastic faces were too soft and it was hard to align the pen correctly.  The basic problem I had was that I had to line up the parts in the clamp at the same time I was holding the clamp, and ratcheting it closed.  If the pen is not aligned correctly, it is possible to destroy it.  And since I'm one of those 'can't chew gum and walk at the same time' guys, this was a problem.

After proving that point to myself, I decided to use my drill press instead.  I have a bolt with a scrap of wood glued to the head (actually, the cut off end of a pen blank) that I fit into the chuck, and some scraps of MDF that I used over the base.  While the risk of misalignment remains, I find that because the drill press is attached to the bench, its easier to line up everything.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, guys thank you for your replies. it appears that this one form woodcraft is not to the par and I may have to look at the PSI. On the other hands though it looks like it's just a toggle clamp and a shaft to hold the pen, now whoever came up with the idea rest of them are just copying it.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 6, 2010)

I have this one and have used it for 3+ years with no problem.  The pen shouldn't need a lot of pressure to put it together.  I have made a couple of delrin ends for pressing different things, one is covered with leather so that it doesn't scratch the end of special finials.  No problem with bending handle, etc.  I personally like how the handle comes apart because it makes storage easier.


----------



## termitepenman (Sep 6, 2010)

It's a good starter press. When you start doing upper end pen kits in my opinion is not sturdy enough. I have both the Woodcraft pen press and a modified Harbor Freight 2 ton arbor press and my favorite is the HF.
_______________________________________________________________________
Dennis
Sacramento


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 6, 2010)

IMO, your better bet is to go with a small cabinet clamp.  You can get a high quality 24" Jorgensen Cabinetmaster for $38 or so.  You will have much more control since you will be using a screw mechanism, it will work for all pens you want to make, and it is usable for other things in your shop such as clamping up sgemented work if you get into that.

This is what I am talking about:


----------



## phillywood (Sep 6, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> IMO, your better bet is to go with a small cabinet clamp. You can get a high quality 24" Jorgensen Cabinetmaster for $38 or so. You will have much more control since you will be using a screw mechanism, it will work for all pens you want to make, and it is usable for other things in your shop such as clamping up sgemented work if you get into that.
> 
> This is what I am talking about:


Curtis, i think that's what I saw when we were at your place then Icouldn't rember what it was. that's what youwere using. I ahve bunch of calmps like that ,but i was wonderig the one in the pic is more accurate than the HF and Stanly's I've got?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 6, 2010)

Phillip,

I was not aware the HF or even Stanley made a parallel jaw clamp like this.  I know they make clamps but a parallel jaw is completely different than other clamps.  That said, what you have will most likely work regardless.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 6, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Phillip,
> 
> I was not aware the HF or even Stanley made a parallel jaw clamp like this. I know they make clamps but a parallel jaw is completely different than other clamps. That said, what you have will most likely work regardless.


Sorry,didn't notice the parallel jaws that i don't think I have. I have to look into that.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Curtis, I've started using my Bessey DuoKlamp (or however it's spelled). I squeeze to apply pressure and can very precisely control it. Parallel faces like the one you showed, but IMHO easier to use than twisting the handle while trying to keep everything lined up. Either would work nicely. Some wood stuck to the jaws protects both the jaws and the pen's finish.

I have tried all kinds of things, but good ole clamps seem to do the job easily and painlessly.


----------



## fernhills (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a big machinist vise,6-7" jaw opening, the screw must be an inch di.  Works great.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 7, 2010)

I had one and the lever bent on it..it is the piece that the rod goes through that bends over time, especially if you press something that is a tighter fit.  I do not adjust the length ever, I just use blocks of wood to shorten the press distance, it's faster that way.  It's an ok press, but not awesome.  I replaced the old one with a new one that is the same and I am more careful with the new one because like everyone says, it can't take too much pressure.  You can't ram bullets with it.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a 1/2 arbor press from Enco              805-1005                     . I think I paid $25 for it. Works great. I took the round part off the base and I use a piece of Lexan instead that goes across the foot. I also put a piece of UHMW on the ram so it would mar my work. A little to make it perfect, but I LOVE the control it has when pressing things together. My press that I have that looks like the one in the OP I would start pressing in a slim transmission and all of a sudden it would give and I pressed it in too far. It is tough to do that with this press because you have much more control IMO


----------



## Bobalu (Sep 7, 2010)

I've used this pen press for about a year and found it satisfactory. I did replace the round locking knob with this ratchet style from Rockler. Makes locking and unlocking easier.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1575&filter=ratchet knobs

I have found a few large diameter kits that put this press to the test. I recently made a shotgun shell key chain that was about 13/16" in diameter. I had to use a small wood scrap to place between the plunger and the kit hardware. 

A piece of leather epoxied to the head of the plunger wouldn't be a bad idea, either.


----------



## capcrnch (Sep 7, 2010)

I have this one and I hate it. HATE it.
I bent it about a week ago too, making it worse.
The locking knob has been "locked" since last Christmas and has made it incredibly hard to use at times.

I didn't bend the handle, I bent the shaft that the lever assembly attaches to.

I'm about to burn it in a bonfire and get the new version with the spring end.


----------



## Mark (Sep 7, 2010)

I have the WC model and am quite happy with it. It's been going strong since January. No problems at all.


----------



## gr8danish (Sep 8, 2010)

GET AN ARBOR PRESS!!!

As previously mentioned, you can pick up a 1-ton press from HF for under $50.00, and if you have a local store you won't have to pay for shipping.

If you think about it, you are MORE likely to mis-align your parts in a horizontal press like that woodcraft one. It is better IMO to have a vertical press.


----------



## Simplex (Sep 8, 2010)

I avoided buying the pen press because of the price.  Just didn't seem worth it.  Instead, I found a much cheaper alternative at CSUSA that I works equally well and have been very happy with.  Here is the link: 
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...n_Ultimate_Assembly_Tool___pen_ultimate?Args=


----------



## MobilMan (Sep 15, 2010)

I've  used the Woodcraft for over 4 yrs. and never a problem.  Only way to hurt it or bend the handle is too tight a fit on parts.  But under normal use it's great.


----------



## oxx44 (Sep 15, 2010)

I finally broke down and bought the PSI one. I have broken 3  auto wood clamps. I love this device. It works great. I have not had it long (like 12 hours lol) but I did put to new pens together and re-assembled 2 others. So for dont regret my choice at all. Just hope it will last. But only time will tell.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 15, 2010)

Simplex said:


> I avoided buying the pen press because of the price. Just didn't seem worth it. Instead, I found a much cheaper alternative at CSUSA that I works equally well and have been very happy with. Here is the link:
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...n_Ultimate_Assembly_Tool___pen_ultimate?Args=
> 
> 1771ef23-bd85-40fd-af2f-5315b2115ed0
> 1.03.01


 
This is what I use also ... well almost . I took a couple of pieces of Delrin and made my own . The lathe gives nice gentle , even pressure but still has more then enough power to press in the tightest hardware with ease . It also is very accurate , I have not overpressed a slimline tranny with  it since I started using it . I have to admit that I still reach for my Irwin Quick Clamp but when I need the extra power or accuracy I go to the lathe .


----------



## Paul (Sep 15, 2010)

I just got one, debated it for a while as I was using my small vice.  So far I like this better.  It's just more convenient and easier to line up the parts.  I think if the inside of your tubes are clean and shiny you should have no problem pressing together the larger pens.  I like to use a round file on the inside of the tubes before I press the parts.   I haven't tried the press on the larger pens yet.  Plus. if you have a small shop or share it like I do, you can just unclamp it and get it out of the way.

P


----------



## alphageek (Sep 15, 2010)

I use the smallest version of this: http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-aluminum-bar-clamp-38183.html

I love the control that the screw gives and it was cheap.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 15, 2010)

Phillip;  I always think multi-tasker when buying tools.  "What else can I use this for?"

My preferred pen vise is my woodworkers vise and a set of oak jaw faces attached with magnets.  The vise has a quick adjust and applies firm even pressure.


----------



## jimm1 (Sep 15, 2010)

I got it. I use it. I like it. Probably pushed together over a thousand pens. No problems.


----------



## DBMyers (Sep 15, 2010)

I use the one from PSI and I find that it works great.


----------



## dplloyd (Sep 15, 2010)

I have the Woodcraft Press. It works just fine. You have to loosen the knob and adjust frequently for perssing pens together. It is pricey. I have seen the one in the PSI catalog and like it. I've seen good reviews here so I'l likely give this one a try.


----------

